
Show HN: Machinable – open-source Back end-as-a-Service - anothrNick
https://medium.com/@nick.sjostrom12/introducing-machinable-6afdfe824308
======
anothrNick
Hello everyone!

Machinable is a passion project that I've just open sourced. Built as a custom
BaaS to bootstrap apps, Machinable let's you create projects, then define API
resources for that project using JSON schema. Automatically generate OpenAPI
documentation, create web hooks to POST back to your own servers to handle
business logic, and manage user sessions. I ultimately decided to open source
it to see if others would find this useful as well.

Feel free to register and play with the demo site here:
[https://machinable.io](https://machinable.io)

GitHub org with all repos:
[https://github.com/machinable](https://github.com/machinable)

User documentation:
[https://www.machinable.com/documentation](https://www.machinable.com/documentation)

Blog post introducing Machinable here:
[https://medium.com/@nick.sjostrom12/introducing-
machinable-6...](https://medium.com/@nick.sjostrom12/introducing-
machinable-6afdfe824308)

